# Rocky's Birthday



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky turned 4 years old today. He has become a great dog, and is a beloved member of the family. Here are a few pictures. He would not leave his birthday hat on, however.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Happy birthday, Rocky! I like your festive bandana. Are those streamers with pictures of him on the ends?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Rocky! You're a good looking boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 4th Birthday Rocky!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Coastal Pup said:


> Happy birthday, Rocky! I like your festive bandana. Are those streamers with pictures of him on the ends?


No, those were generic Golden Retriever pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rocky. You are a handsome boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy birthday to Rocky!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday sweet Rocky. 4 is a great age and you are well loved.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Happy birthday Rocky!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday Handsome! Love that happy face!


----------

